# Michal Jelonek - Polish art rock/metal.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Visit Youtube to hear rest of the pieces.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotta hate this third-rate charlatan listened exclusively by snobbish basels thinking that presence of violin equals higher art.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

You're doing a great job of painting Poles worldwide as being real cynical ********.


----------

